# Chesapeake Yachts



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Well the cat is out of the bag on this one, but for those who don't know, the ramp at Chesapeake Yachts is closed for good. This means that us kayakers have about a 9 mile paddle to get to the Hot Ditch. I don't know about you guys, but there's no way in heck I'm paddling that far. 


Is there an area to launch that I might be missing? Are we all just going to have to learn to sail our kayaks?


Discuss


But really, if someone knows of an "off the record" ramp, PM me.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

This means I drive a whole lot less. No more 3+ hours driving in winter. I am going to hit Lake Anna (less than 2 hour driving) to keep striper or Bay Bridge area for C&R striper. 

Any other place?


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

I went to do a Google search on Chesapeake Yachts. In the lower right hand corner there was a listing of "related maps" and there was one there from "Han" (from 2008).:beer:

I hit the google map shortcut , and there appear to be 4 or 5 sites in close proximity to Chesapeake Yachts. While the maps is dated (2 years old), here is the shortcut link:

```
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=113873797344592625449.000449d0e7ae5d34d5bcc&hl=en&gl=us&ved=0CEIQkAVIAA&sa=X&ei=7lSbTJuYHqqwywS8qqn6Ag
```
Since I am on Windows 98, it took me almost 4 minutes just to load the map, and was unable to verify proximity to water access.
I hope it helps you .

Fishwander


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Fishwander said:


> I am on Windows 98


----------



## Trapper (Aug 20, 2007)

I know I am going to get pounded on this one, however, I can't blame the owner. 
I have fished out of there over the last several years. I have seen fishermen drive out of there like they are on a dirt track. At one time there used to be a sign that said "BOAT YARD 5mph" not 35 mph. Also, trash I have pick up plenty! I have picked up grocery bags that were used to clean out someone's boat left by the trash can not in it. Who knows what the place looks like after all the weekend boaters durning the summer. It is a shame that we tend to take so much for granted. I am sorry that we have lost the use of that ramp.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Well I was told last weekend that the cash drop box was hacked off and taken , was the reason for the closing.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

It will be open don't panic that gready bastard aint let all that money go I think not sure tho there's another storage yard just down the rd with a boat ramp or u could alway drag it to the cove


----------



## Top Rack Marina (Sep 28, 2010)

*Launch Site*

I manage the marina just before the steel bridge. Please call my cell at 757-439-1373 for more information about launching at our facility. We would be more than happy to help you guys out.

Brian


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Top Rack Marina said:


> I manage the marina just before the steel bridge. Please call my cell at 757-439-1373 for more information about launching at our facility. We would be more than happy to help you guys out.
> 
> Brian


I was going to mention you guys..way to step up. You will definately have my business.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

TRM has a hell of good resturant too......


----------



## jeep2obx (Jul 10, 2006)

say it aint so,sucks to be a yaker.us boaters will just have to pick up the slack sorry.but at least you wont get suckered for 10 bucks to launch


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Just spoke to Brian from Top Rack Marina and found out it will cost $5 to launch our yaks! Only about 1/4 mile paddle to the ditch. If you eat at the restaurant, you can launch for free as long as you give him the receipt. Not a bad deal at all!


----------

